# pregnant platy?



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

*do you think she is pregnant?*

Hello. we have had out tank set up for about a month now. 
Corydoras *5
Platy *6
Emperor tetra * 5
Cardinal tetra *6 coming next week i hope 
Clown sucker * 1 (we think)

Our Platy's are new this week. We have 3 or each sex. but are wondering if one of our girls is pregnant? she seems bigger then the others, and far less streamlined. she also has a spot on her side. if she is :?: how long do you think it will be until we get fry :?:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

hey wemily,

yes your platy does look prego. the spot you see is called a gravid spot. she has a lotta time to go before she drops her fry. you could move her to a secondary tank to let her have her fry. a 2 week move is suggested to ensure least stress. give her a lotta plants to let the fry hide.

hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

brill thank you. we don't have a second tank to move her into, but we do have a small breeding cage...should we try and move her into that later or would you recommend leaving her be?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

if there are lotta place for the fry to hide, leave her be. breeders arent the best thing for the mom to be. she will get stressed out pretty bad and that could lead to complications up to and including death. she should be fine. from the pic i'm guessin that you have live plants in the tank?


----------



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

i have attached a photo of our tank. all of the plants in it are live. our fish seem to enjoy hiding in them  our tank is only 60L i hope they wont all get eaten...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

oh they need a lot more cover than that! try and get some floating type plants. but your tank looks nice.


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

complements on the tank! nice clean look


----------



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

*platy update!*

hello all. 
last night we had out first fry!!! we left our pregnant platy in the main tank. this morning we found she had given birth in the night. leaving us with 11 fry!!
they have been caught and moved to a breading tank.

this is a picture of our mummy fish last night, so just pre birth. an update on our tank and our fry.

Thankyou on complementing out tank, our Corydoras, Brown Bushynose Ancistris and shrimp are to thank for that!  they love having more plants and it looks great too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats on the fry  and your tank looks really really nice.


----------



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

can our platy give birth twice??? yesterday morning we fished out all of the fry from our tank, this included removing all the plants, doing a water change and green filter change. we have just got home to find 3 more!!! this lot are orange where as are last lot are blue. can she give birth again in 16hs? i don't think any of our others are anywhere near fry stage yet....maybe we missed them but i don't know where they where hiding. total now 15!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea they can they usally give birth today then in some days or weeks or hours she gives birth again so yes she can give birth in the next 16 hours!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

i wouldnt agree completely with elvis. technically the orangeish ones you found belong to the 1st batch of fry it self though she may have dropped them later. platys can retain sperm after mating and self impregnate themselves for up to 3 months without having to mate again. 

i hope this helped

cheers!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i didnt say that they wernt the second ones fry i just said that they can have fry in 16 hours


----------



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

thankyou  we are going to keep an eye on them. i dont think there will be more now as she has lost her pointed shape. although she has still got a gravid spot the same size as before. all 15 fry are still alive and eating well.  
i think we will home them for a few months and hopefully our local fish shop will take them then. No room in the tank long term


----------

